# Works of John Flavel Back in Print



## Abeard (May 21, 2015)

For anyone interested in purchasing these timeless works.

The Works of John Flavel now back in print! Plus, special bargains from Crossway.


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 21, 2015)

I'm hoping to purchase this set someday!


----------

